# bass boat in saltwater



## mmcneil (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm going down to fl again this october and considered taking my bass boat down to fish in the bay.  I've read numerous articles about how to clean the saltwater off, but it sounds like the trailer will definetly rust.  Is this something that will happen after one trip?  Just curious if anyone else has done this and if there is anything else I should expect, thanks.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Aug 27, 2011)

There are salt neutralizers and removers that you can get to clean your trailer after being in saltwater.

 I have never used it but I have just bought a used boat and trailer and me and my son has just got through scraping, cleaning, and applying a coat of industrial primer, a printable, hard, rubberized undercoating and then a coat of Rustoleum paint and we'll be using it in saltwater.  I'll  also start using the salt remover.

Before this, I just rinsed my old trailer off with a water hose and over several years it has started taking a toll from rust.

If it has good solid paint and have the wheel bearings sealed good and you use the salt remover as soon as possible I don't think a one trip will cause you any problem.

 Also, if you have somewhere at home where you can back your trailer into freshwater and leave it for a few hours then that should dissolve any remaining residue.   

An alternative would be to use a dock with a boat lift to launch.


----------



## mmcneil (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## ratherbefishin (Aug 27, 2011)

Have your boat put in with a hoist so you won't have to submerge the trailer in saltwater. I started using my bassboat in saltwater and the trailer{which was painted} rusted inside the tubing and I never knew til it was too late and it buckled in half at the ramp one day. Never had a problem with the boat or motor.


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 27, 2011)

One more mention of the trailer here. I fished my jb in saltwater for years, never got a spot of rust in the boat, motor still runs great. The trailer, on the other hand, literally started falling apart on the road. 

Even if you take it to a car wash afterwards,  the whole time you are out on the water, the trailer is sitting there in the parking lot, covered in salt, cooking in the sun.


----------



## mmcneil (Aug 27, 2011)

I planned on launching the boat and docking it and going straight to the carwash to clean the trailer.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 28, 2011)

If you have tubing frame work on your trailer....you will eventually have a problem, that's a given. "C" channel construction is easier to clean up after a soaking, but your winch and bunkers will not last. That's why most salters are "C" channel and galvanized. Just better figure it's going to happen eventually as there are always holes the SW will find to get inside the frame.


----------



## oldcsm (Aug 28, 2011)

I struggled with the same questions about using my Z21 Ranger in Salt water. I ended up selling and buying a Ranger 2410. Now I use it for my Bass club tournaments and my salt water trips. Of course the club has named me "team big-assed boat" but who cares, we still win money now and then. One suggestion I've heard that sounds like it might work is if you happen to pass a fresh water lake or river on your way home from salt water fishing, back the trailer down in the fresh water several times and run all of your pumps, start the engine etc in fresh water. The guy I talked to never had any issues with trailer rust even with the closed channel frame. I don't believe the car wash will ever get to all the exposed places the salt will eventually damage.


----------



## Steyr (Aug 29, 2011)

Use my boat once a week for 8 years, the trailer is galvanized. Car wash is not an option. Leaf springs get the pressurized soap and lots of it as does trolling motor and everything else. Flush engine at ramp and head for the pressure. Ain't stayin home sides, leafs springs don't cost that much


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 29, 2011)

spray your cleets and all hinges with armorall before u go out. it will make clean up easier and no rust.


----------



## mmcneil (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice,  I feel pretty good about putting the boat in salt water now.  I do have fresh water to put the trailer into after I launch.  Again thanks for the tips.


----------

